# Donated Steak Handler



## Robert A. (Jan 8, 2009)

I was asked to make a steak handler for an auction item for Cancer awareness. It is front to end, White Tail Antler with silver solder inlay, Stanless decorative Band, Diamond wood, Red Stag Butt plate with silver solder inlay. CA finish and polished.


----------



## Flat Fish (Jun 18, 2005)

WOW!


----------



## Viking48 (Jan 24, 2006)

Mighty nice job - looks great.


----------



## EndTuition (May 24, 2004)

You sure have kicked your game up a notch or two lately. Maybe it's having that new garage? 
That ought to bring a pretty penny to the table Robert. Super nice craftsmanship.


----------



## liftologist (Dec 8, 2007)

As usual great work


----------



## Tortuga (May 21, 2004)

Beyooootiful, Mate !!!!:cheers:


----------



## Reel Bender (Sep 30, 2004)

Awsome Job!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## bill (May 21, 2004)

silver solder inlay....sweet


----------



## Robert A. (Jan 8, 2009)

Thank you all for the kind words. I hope it will bring some change for the charity..


----------



## lady linda (Nov 25, 2008)

Ver y nice ! LL


----------



## liftologist (Dec 8, 2007)

Hey Robert... I may have missed it....but how are you doing that solder inlay???? Mind sharing???


----------



## Robert A. (Jan 8, 2009)

I dont mind sharing, I posted a link earlier on where i got the instructions.. But it is very simple. After you turn your piece, and just before sanding or final sanding. place a grove in the turning. Then (I use solid core Solder, but you can probably use copper wire or even aluminium) Square off the end of the solder or wire and place a small amount of CA in the grove, lay the start of your enlay in the grove. Once it is dry, then fill the rest of your grove with CA and tightly begin to secure your solder or wire inplace. once you are at the seem make sure they are seemed very close, I place a drop of CA at the seem and used a fine file to fill the gap if nessisary so no seem is showing. I plan to in the future solder the ends to make a complete band. I will letyou know if it works.


----------



## Hooked (Oct 15, 2004)

A real work of art!!!
I sure need to learn to make those.


----------



## 3192 (Dec 30, 2004)

Robert...very nice looking. Those enlays really set it off. Someone is going to really get a nice gift with that. Great work! gb


----------



## Robert A. (Jan 8, 2009)

Thank you GalvBay.. It auctioned for $250.00 today!!


----------



## Reel Bender (Sep 30, 2004)

WTG mate!!


----------



## EndTuition (May 24, 2004)

Karma ! Good causes more good.


----------



## PortHoleDiver (Sep 5, 2007)

Really nice! Thanks for sharing on the solder, the mini tutorial was good. So if I understand you never melt the solder? I will have to give this a try. Very nice!!


----------

